# Shrimp and Water Changes



## Aiden123 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi guys 

This is my 90 litre bee shrimp tank with f1's and TB's.




 



 



It has been set up now for around 6 months now, the first 4 months didn't go very well. I had regular deaths of about 2 a week with no signs of breeding and was eventually left with only 3 adult shrimp. I took some advice from an experienced breeder who told me to stop doing weekly water changes and only top up with pure RO water once a week. 

The last two months have been great, with the addition of more shrimp, breeding has occurred and my numbers have skyrocketed to over 50 shrimp with some interesting results. 



 



 



 

Just wondered what everyone's thought were on water changes and shrimp?

Do you perform regular water changes or just the odd top up every now and then?

Personally I think it just boils down to finding what works best for you and the tank, unfortunately for me this came at a price.


----------



## mr. luke (30 Dec 2014)

I do 2l daily water changes at the minute on my 50l.
I have Danionella in there but until that point i changed maybe 5l in 3 months.
Keep waterchanges to a minimum and do tiny ones. Think of it as replenishing minerals and not removing waste


----------



## bogwood (31 Dec 2014)

Water changes for me, are an essential part of having aquariums.

 All my aquariums , including the shrimps. have weekly water changes. A mimimum of 20%.

My 3 shrimp breeding tanks with with blue bolts, and crs are treated no differently.
Never had any losses, and even very small shrimplets are not effected. Indeed they look even better for it..
The results speak for themselves.


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Jan 2015)

I try to do roughly 10% weekly when I can remember (or be bothered).  Sometimes I'll miss 2 or 3 changes.  I would guess on average it would be every 2 weeks   I use 3 parts rain to 1 part tap.


----------

